# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 05.11.2018 - 12.11.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *39*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *119* Получено карантинов: *16*, суммарный объем: *25* мб Обработано файлов: *43*, суммарный объем: *45* мб Уникальных файлов: *34*, суммарный объем: *32* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *13*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220828 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220804 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220747 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220812 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\users\1f95e~1\appdata\local\temp\sysinfy2x.db - *2* c:\users\admin\appdata\roaming\microsoft\windows\d  jcwrjtf\eawswcst.exe - *1* \новая папка (2)\drivers-csrss.zip - *1* \новая папка (2)\resources-svchost.zip - *1* \новая папка (2)\temp0(tmp.exe).zip - *1* c:\programdata\network\windows\microsoft.net\frame  work\v1.1.4322\winlogon.exe - *1* c:\users\alexander\appdata\roaming\crmsvc\crmsvc.e  xe - *1* \новая папка (2)\windows-csrss.zip - *1* c:\windows\fonts\corss.exe - *1* c:\test\e\file.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *2* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Shade.pan - *2* HEUR:Trojan.MSIL.Fsysna.gen - *2* Trojan.VBS.Autorun.al - *2* UDS:Trojan.Win32.Agent.sb - *2* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Crusis.to - *1* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.Generic - *1* VHO:Trojan-Downloader.Win32.PsDownload.gen - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

